# Buy or rent



## macthai (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking to relocate to Amsterdam before end of the year with my new job, based on current market conditions is it best to buy or rent. What's the pros and cons?


----------



## kety_smith (Nov 15, 2012)

For the moment I think that it is better to rent


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think that it depends how well you know your future living area and the timeline you expect to stay there. At the moment the property market is kind struggling (except for some highly requested area). I would always recommend to rent a place for a few months then look for a definitive location.


----------

